# Audi A6L as a Mobile Film Theatre



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi will be unveiling an innovative entertainment system for rear-seat passengers in the A6L at the Shanghai Auto Show (20 – 27 April 2007). Two 10.2-inch monitors are fitted on the backs of the front seats. The DVD player integrated in the centre armrest also includes connections for a games console, iPod and digital camera. Together with the TV tuner, the system transforms the luxury-class saloon into a mobile film theatre. Sound can be relayed via either the on-board speakers or headphones.
* Full Story *


----------



## kenny88 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Audi A6L as a Mobile Film Theatre ([email protected])*

made in china ,any different ??why need put some chinese words on the car??


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi A6L as a Mobile Film Theatre (kenny88)*

Yeah. It is actually. Look closely at the profile shot in the gallery and you'll see it is a longer wheelbase. It's kinda like the difference between the A8 and A8L. It's sold like this in the Chinese market only.


----------



## B5Speedo (May 2, 2001)

*Re: Audi A6L as a Mobile Film Theatre ([email protected])*

That system will porbably last a day before it's stolen.


----------



## CBR*BUG (Jul 18, 2000)

*Re: Audi A6L as a Mobile Film Theatre (B5Speedo)*








not really, for two reasons. 1) in-car DVD is so common in cars sold in China, every other Mondeo you see has a DVD player and LCD for rear-seat passengers; 2) one got to have some balls to steal from a black A6 in China - the car itself speaks of government official status.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: Audi A6L as a Mobile Film Theatre (CBR*BUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CBR*BUG* »_







not really, for two reasons. 1) in-car DVD is so common in cars sold in China, every other Mondeo you see has a DVD player and LCD for rear-seat passengers; 2) one got to have some balls to steal from a black A6 in China - the car itself speaks of government official status.

Exactly... on both points








You've got a death wish if you are breaking into an A6L, and OEM in-car DVD system is in every clapped out Chery and Geely imaginable...


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: Audi A6L as a Mobile Film Theatre ([email protected])*

i could give a damn about the dvd crap, but the long wheelbase had me going for a second







, i thought they were going to release it here for a second...that would have solidified the A6 as my dads next car.


----------

